# "Mr. Photogenic" Contest - Ends: 10-1-14



## Deadflwr

_This is not an official BettaFish.com contest, the forum staff are not involved in any way.
Permission given by_ Perseusmom


Mr.Photogenic​1. One Entry (picture) per post.
2. Mr. Betta may be entered once in the contest. _So choose your best photo._
3. No limit on number of Mr. Bettas entered in contest. _This means you can enter as many male Bettas as you want._

• Winning Photo for Mr. Photogenic will have a color pencil drawing done of their Mr. Betta.

•Photo must be good quality. _Its what I will use to draw the winning entry._

•There will be 4 Judges for this contest.

Contest Begins: 9-10-14
Contest Ends: 10-1-14
Results Posted: 10-8-14
Drawing Posted: 10-31-14

Example of color pencil drawings that I have done.


----------



## Pippin

Pippin is my only betta who is photogenic, or ill stay still(Very rarely, but he does!) so he's going to enter. He is flaring because he didn't like the camera.(It was new, and red, and it may have been trying to steal any girls in the area...Or even wose all the food.)


----------



## hrutan

Phoenix is photogenic. The orange he displays, with purple highlights, are striking. My roommate took this picture, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## Crossroads

Angelos was telling me that he needed to be Mr. Photogenic.
He's even got a smile


----------



## xShainax

This is Jack Skellington the Pumpkin king.


----------



## xShainax

Here's another one of my boys. His name was Tie Dyed Patriot.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

If you looks at the reflection he looks like he's winking


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

My coral


----------



## Kemblain

Of course Gunther is Mr. Photogenic.

Link for fullsize picture


----------



## Alaura123

My beautiful model, Comet! :lol:


----------



## Alaura123

Another stunning dude, Rocket!


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

My boy Dahvie


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

this was during a 100% water change and this is goober


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

the pictures I posted look blurry but they didnt look blurry on my computer


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Ponyo*







*Igneel*
View attachment 428898

*Ellis*
View attachment 428906


----------



## Deadflwr

Just a reminder 1 picture per post. 
Sometimes its hard to remember with all the instructions, plus were not on the first page anymore. ;-)


----------



## kevinap2

Here's Spot, showing us his colors.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Deadflwr said:


> Just a reminder 1 picture per post.
> Sometimes its hard to remember with all the instructions, plus were not on the first page anymore. ;-)



Oops sorry about that I didn't notice that rule


----------



## Cotton19

My newest, a HM named Niran, can't pose any better, only wish I was better with the camera (off center)


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm just confused about the rules #2 and #3...you say only one fish but then you say we can enter as many as we want? So is it multiples of the same fish or only one picture per each fish but in separate posts?


----------



## Kemblain

From the way it's worded, I would assume

1 Entry per post
1 picture per fish
enter as many different fish as you'd like


----------



## Deadflwr

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm just confused about the rules #2 and #3...you say only one fish but then you say we can enter as many as we want? So is it multiples of the same fish or only one picture per each fish but in separate posts?


Sorry. Hmmm lets see if i can explain it better. _its hard when I only have my phone._

You can only enter your Betta once. But if you have more than one Betta you can submit a picture for each Betta that you want to enter. Only one picture per fish.

The reason for one picture per post is for judging purposes. Other than that it wouldn't matter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deadflwr

Indigo Betta said:


> Oops sorry about that I didn't notice that rule


That's ok. I will just count the first picture for you. So if you want, please add the others again. :-D


----------



## fleetfish

*Tilion*


----------



## Indigo Betta

Deadflwr said:


> That's ok. I will just count the first picture for you. So if you want, please add the others again. :-D



Thanks, I've deleted the attachments for the other two pictures.


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Igneel*


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Ellis*


----------



## PonyJumper101

Montego!


----------



## sarbucks24

Here's Robin:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lyon is definitely Photogenic, he loves to pose!


----------



## averyecho

I'm going to go ahead and enter Smaug (with a picture of him from before he destroyed his tail, of course):


----------



## Hurdyburdy

My Photogenic Veiltail Cash


----------



## Tuigirl

Okay, this is tongue in cheek.... ;-)

Lulu is unimpressed that it is always the boys!
What about betta equality?
So she sends over her grumpy face. :tease:










Quickly disappear before rotten tomatoes are thrown.....


----------



## TiffanyP

This is Gandalf the White


----------



## TiffanyP

And the late, great, Yoshi who passed away a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Deadflwr

Tuigirl said:


> Okay, this is tongue in cheek.... ;-)
> 
> Lulu is unimpressed that it is always the boys!
> What about betta equality?
> So she sends over her grumpy face. :tease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quickly disappear before rotten tomatoes are thrown.....


Lol, I thought about that. I decided boys first to see how it goes then I was going to try a girls only. I have 8 girls myself, so I won't leave them out. 
Hmmmm, I should have done it at the same time. Its not to late to start one. Let me think about it.


----------



## starlight910

Photogenic Valentino


----------



## BlueSky99

My mom's camera refuses to focus on Arley's face 99% of the time


----------



## mybabyjets

The great and mighty, Wacky!


----------



## mybabyjets

Satan, the best pic i could find of him.


----------



## mybabyjets

This is Zeus (he was more light blue/white when i got him)


----------



## starlight910

Oh and here is Suki


----------



## RockyBalBetta

Here's my Rocky BalBetta. It always amuses me how he flares out at his reflection on the inside of the tank b/c he thinks another Betta is trying to move in on his territory.


----------



## bettafishfins

The always beautiful, Fabio.


----------



## Lergannn

(Trying to figure out how to attach image, first post..) 
This is my boy Mac, a Half moon double tail. He is my third Betta, and first in 5 years. In the month I've had him I've gotten three more bettas, and started breeding. He has fueled my addiction.


----------



## Deadflwr

Lergannn said:


> (Trying to figure out how to attach image, first post..)
> This is my boy Mac, a Half moon double tail. He is my third Betta, and first in 5 years. In the month I've had him I've gotten three more bettas, and started breeding. He has fueled my addiction.


Click on Go Advanced
Then click the paperclip icon

Hope that helps


----------



## Tree

Here is Gar: 










and Sardine: 









my two favorite shots of these two boys. <3


----------



## Lergannn

*My boy, Mac*

This Is Mac! Hes a Half Moon Double Tail.. from Petco :shock::-D


----------



## Tuigirl

Tree- I love Gar!


----------



## Alaura123

Tuigirl said:


> Tree- I love Gar!


 I agree, that picture of him looks amazing! Especially the view of which it was taken.


----------



## Tree

awww thanks guys. =) Gar is a real camera hog.


----------



## WildKat

*Romeo*

Romeo is my newest baby. He has swim bladder disorder and so he refuses to flare, but I love this photo since it shows his colors so very well.


----------



## WildKat

*Chomps*

My tail biter is a real pain to get a good picture of, but I think he is gorgeous.


----------



## Kiley320

So ice been having some trouble uploading pictures to betta fish.com so I am going to use my photo bucket account and hope this link works.This is Hansel he is attention and camera hog!!! He loves to be the center of attention. When he's feeling fabulous he will stay perfectly still for me.  He is very dramatic. Haha http://s1030.photobucket.com/user/K...51_8981986171299010488_n.jpg.html?sort=3&o=60


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

He looks great! (I remember when you first got him he was paler and a little chewed looking)


----------



## charliegill110

this is charlie


----------



## EmFishy

My poseidon


----------



## EmFishy

And my sociable Apollo


----------



## Kiley320

Thank you  he has gotten a lot better. Even I was suprised by how much he improved in a short amount of time.


----------



## TiffanyP

If you use the link labeled "IMG" and not the direct link, it'll load the picture directly into here 



Kiley320 said:


> So ice been having some trouble uploading pictures to betta fish.com so I am going to use my photo bucket account and hope this link works.This is Hansel he is attention and camera hog!!! He loves to be the center of attention. When he's feeling fabulous he will stay perfectly still for me.  He is very dramatic. Haha http://s1030.photobucket.com/user/K...51_8981986171299010488_n.jpg.html?sort=3&o=60


----------



## Kiley320

Okay so my phone finally snapped out of it and I can upload pictures so here is hansel hopefully you guys can see it now. I posted the same picture before but I used a url.


----------



## Tree

Kiley320 said:


> Okay so my phone finally snapped out of it and I can upload pictures so here is hansel hopefully you guys can see it now. I posted the same picture before but I used a url.




wow! what an amazing shot with the bright fall colors. =D


----------



## Kiley320

Thank you  Your pictures are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tree

you're welcome. =) and thanks! 

was that shot posted in the Betta Contest?


----------



## charliegill110

all of these fish are so pretty!


----------



## Canis

Does this go til midnight? If so, here is my boy Nonom ^^ 










You guys all have beautiful little bettas!


----------



## Tree

oh crap I read the first rule wrong. lol I posted two pictures in one post instead of them in each post. D=


----------



## Deadflwr

Contest closes at midnight!


----------



## Kiley320

Yeah I entered this photo but I used a photobucket link because I couldn't upload pictures, I blame the iOS 8 update on my phone. It just started to work so I reposted it.


----------



## JessikaSky

I hope I've read the rules right and I can enter both my boys, they just need separate posts? 

Anyway my boy Ben he's my newest betta


----------



## JessikaSky

My other boy Bill 

I know he shouldn't have this many blood worms - I only did this because it was during the time he was ill and I no longer give him blood worms like this, also I only did this when I cleaned his tank and would wait for the water to get to the right temp again. 
I just love the photo of how he's positioned I think he thinks he's in heaven!


----------



## starlight910

Lol yeah that must of been like heaven for him!


----------



## JessikaSky

He only ate a couple though :/ but now I feed them to him with tweezers one at a time and he's really gentle but last night it was almost as if I'd starved him for weeks! he was thrashing and bashed the tweezers and all he was really excited for blood worms lol


----------



## Deadflwr

Contest is now over.
Results will be posted on October 8th​


----------



## Deadflwr

*And the Winner is...*


:thumbsup:

The *WINNER *of "Mr. Photogenic" is...
Kemblain's Gunther
Post #9

2nd PLACE
Tree's Gar 
Post #47

3rd PLACE
TiffanyP's Yoshi 
Post #35

*The drawing for 1st place winner of Mr. Photogenic will be done and posted by Oct. 3*1.

Thank you all for being willing to post your photos to this contest. There were so many great photos posted for Mr. Photogenic. It was a very close contest and I wish that all of them could have won.

(I would also like to thank the judges who helped me judge this contest,) 

:thankyou:
​


----------



## Tree

whooo congratulations Kemblain! 

will you be showing us the drawing once it is done for Kemblain, Deadflwr? I would love to see it. =D


----------



## Deadflwr

Tree said:


> will you be showing us the drawing once it is done for Kemblain, Deadflwr? I would love to see it. =D


Yes, I will post the drawing here. :-D


----------



## Tree

sweet! can't wait to see it.


----------



## Deadflwr

Sorry for submitting this after rhe deadline. I didnt realize how crazy October would be. 

Kemblain's Gunther
Color pencil on black Strathmore 9x12


----------

